# What's your dream job?



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm sorry if a thread like this has already been made, I just didn't want to spend an hour looking over forty pages of forum. =D Yay! My first thread ever!

=) Any way what would be the job/career of your dreams? Or if you already have the luxury of having that job right now, what is it?

 I don't really know what my dream job is because my future is still far ahead of me. Oddly enough though I think it would be fun to be a historian... -prepares to run and hide from a barage of laughter- =) History is just so interesting. I mean it is what shapes our future after all?
Or if I couldn't be a history I'd like to be an Aircraft Mechanic. Fixing lovely little broken planes all day would be challenging as well as fun.
Being a Pilot would be cool also, but my mom would kill me because I surely wouldn't want to be flying one of those big passenger jets.  There's no adventure in that.

^_^ I think it would be rather interesting to see what your guys dream jobs are. A friend of mine thinks you can tell alot about a person by what job they have/want, and I'm wondering if thats true in some cases.
​


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2006)

My dream job would pimping out 14 year old little girls to rich Japanese Realtors ...

Does that tell u something about me??? =)


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

He he he he.......

My dream job would be to be a highly qualified historian or a fighter pilot or even a test pilot of new secret combat aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I allready do my dream job. I crew helicopters and fix them when I am not flying them. I have my A&P liscense and will continue to do this when I get out of the Army later this year as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 28, 2006)

It's what I'm doing right now.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2006)

Either working at an air museum somehow, In a lab somewhere trying to win a Nobel prize or setting up my own brewery


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

professional lottery winner

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Monique (Jun 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> professional lottery winner



=P I think thats what alot of people want to be. Or at least we wish we could be.​


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2006)

Formula 1 driver...But because ******* Cornwall doesnt have those opportunities it'll never happen...Unless....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2006)

Move somewhere else...

Not sure what would be my dream job, bush pilot wouldn't be bad (in East Africa). Being a professional lottery winner would be good job though...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2006)

Prop wash salesman with the showroom at the end of a runway on a lake


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2006)

Gettin' paid to have my **** sucked. 

But seriously, aircraft engineer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2006)

Full time aviation photographer. I do it as a hobbyist now and make a few bucks here and there, but like the guys that get sent the tickets and accomodations to go and shoot a flight or event, and get paid well to do it. 

That or a guitar tester at Martin or Fender.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty desperate... So any well-paid job outside Québec would be fine for me.


----------



## Erich (Jun 28, 2006)

R E T I R E M E N T


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2006)

evangilder said:


> That or a guitar tester at Martin or Fender.



Why not Gibson?!?! The Les Paul is awesome! I wouldn't mind doing that aswell. Or becoming a pilot in the RAF as my dad was flying C-130s.


----------



## Glider (Jun 28, 2006)

My dream job would supply enough money for my needs with two six month holidays


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah CC you're always saying you'll move away at first chance, so do it  and quit moaning that there's no oppertunities down here, if you think that then go to the oppertunities, stop waiting for them to come to you.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 29, 2006)

I wanna be a pilot, but not with Philippine airlines, they don't pay well like most Filipino organizations and they tell us 
"why do u have such a high salary? ur just a driver"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> I wanna be a pilot, but not with Philippine airlines, they don't pay well like most Filipino organizations and they tell us
> "why do u have such a high salary? ur just a driver"


Because it takes a lot of time, money and commitment to get there, that's why pilots should be paid well...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2006)

Agreed!


----------



## Monique (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, alot of service based jobs that require alot of skill don't pay alot. Like being a teacher, unless you teach at a University then you make a really good money.​


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

not really, there was a big dispute over university pay over here not long ago......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> yeah CC you're always saying you'll move away at first chance, so do it  and quit moaning that there's no oppertunities down here, if you think that then go to the oppertunities, stop waiting for them to come to you.......



In case you havent realised im 16, certain things such as a house, money and the fact I'm going into A-Level education here is kinda stopping me  Im leaving when im 18...There are no opportunites here, besides fishing, farming, and Box making...I couldnt get anywhere for work experience cos it all sucks, if only the bastards at Aston Martin accepted me...and you know why they didnt accept me? Because im from Cornwall and they probably thought I was a smelly yokel who hadnt seen the inside of a bathroom since I mucked out the cows  (Mini-rant over)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

if it's that bad why not go to a college somewhere further afield and board there? or join the army  infact tomorrow i can give you a list of all the companies in the Cornwall Aerospace Defence Initiative, see, you can even get into aviation down here.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> not really, there wa sa big dispute over university pay over here not long ago......


Yep, at my uni half the exams weren't marked until the dispute was over and while mine were I got the grades back over a month late.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> if it's that bad why not go to a college somewhere further afield and board there? or join the army  infact tomorrow i can give you a list of all the companies in the Cornwall Aerospace Defence Initiative, see, you can even get into aviation down here.......



Nah im not really into working on biplanes  Im not gonna go further afield, why would I? I dont need or want a job yet, all my friends are down here, and scabbing from my parents would take more effort


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jun 29, 2006)

running my own airsoft shop, selling guns.
possibly doing what im doing now... just got a new job as an apple mac salesman... 
OR as a teacher, teaching film studies to sixth formers.

but my other passions lie in (as my sig says) film, but also im a skilled artist, both by hand and digitally... would like to follow that up. but still, its all something id like to do as a hobby. working at what you love, can sometimes take all the fun away


----------



## R988 (Jun 30, 2006)

motoring journalist, intelligence operative or novelist.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2006)

Porn star.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 30, 2006)

Good choice!


----------



## Clave (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm amazed it got to page 2 before anyone posted that...

My dream job would be Pope Assassin

1. There is only one Pope which makes finding him easier
2. Lot's of time off while the elect a new one
3. It's a challenge, and you would get to play with guns and fast cars


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 30, 2006)

but it was probably the first thing that crossed most minds


----------



## Monique (Jun 30, 2006)

Clave said:


> I'm amazed it got to page 2 before anyone posted that...
> 
> My dream job would be Pope Assassin
> 
> ...



 He he, Pope Assassin. How controversial. But I do love his funny hat.​


----------



## Clave (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes hats are important when Poping, otherwise you're just another old man in drag...


----------



## Monique (Jun 30, 2006)

Now that is a rather disturbing thought to think about.​


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 30, 2006)

yes... and I'm a cathcolic


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't have a dream job. My dreams don't involve a job of any kind.


----------



## Henk (Jun 30, 2006)

Porn Star, well no man would say no. 

Nonskimmer that was to detailed man. LOL


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 1, 2006)

A 35yr old retiree with bags of cash to fall back on and the intelligence to have money till I die.




Err successful businessman or some type of surgeon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2006)

another thought crossed this old man's mind..........all of you working to pay my social security ! now that is a dream job, I thank you all !!  

c'mon you lazy sloths get back to work, WTF are you doing here reading this load of crock ..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

Sh*t, by the time my @ss is old enough to earn social security, it'll be all gone...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Well like I said my dream job is the job that I do now. I love working and flying on helicopters. 

The only thing that I think could make it better would be restoring old WW2 Warbirds. Like taking a scrap Bf-109G, Zero, Spitfire, C-47, P-51 or so forth and completly rebuilding it and then listening to the engines purr back to life. Man that would be great!


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2006)

Les:

that's my point, work for selfish me ............. thank you all from the fine US of A.

just shows how warped the system really is .......... crap


----------



## trackend (Jul 1, 2006)

Zimmer frame test pilot or perhaps Playboy photographers nipple tweaker assistant (beats using ice)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

I used to think that being a gynecologist would be a great job but I think seeing the stuff that I would see would ruin my sex life and my wife would leave me then.


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2006)

I thought so to Adler, but seeing stuff that is really nasty would also ruin my sex live for sure. Dam the thought of it makes me feel bad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

My uncle used to be one. He is now a surgeon.


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

Better choice though, but anything to do with medical stuff is not for me.


----------



## R988 (Jul 3, 2006)

Clave said:


> I'm amazed it got to page 2 before anyone posted that...
> 
> My dream job would be Pope Assassin
> 
> ...



4. Spending time in Turkish prisons


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

R988


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I used to think that being a gynecologist would be a great job but I think seeing the stuff that I would see would ruin my sex life and my wife would leave me then.


Did you know Adler that Chinese gynocologists practice by decorating their halls through the letter box.

My missus reckons when she worked in theaters as a nurse that squeezing the wind out of peoples intestines so they would go back into the abdominal cavity was one of the more unpleasent tasks (smelly too).


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2006)

My dream job would be paid to sit on my arse and do jackall...
better than my job at the moment! Recovery at a big retail store! ( i hope u guys kno what i mean)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 4, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> My dream job would be paid to sit on my arse and do jackall...
> better than my job at the moment! Recovery at a big retail store! ( i hope u guys kno what i mean)



NATIVE!!!! ok that was bad i know, 

anyway my dream job would be to rule the f**king world.


----------



## Henk (Jul 4, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> NATIVE!!!!



You joke, they do it here in South Africa only in high positions.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

be paid BIG BUCKS for jacking off! none of that crappy sperm doner salary stuff, i mean i wana get paid thousands for my prime juices

damn thats sick, delete it mods if you like!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Must mean u jerk off alot... Maybe its time to find a new hobby....


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

ERM, no.

a nice job wud be to play call of duty 2 every day.... seems im really good at that.


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

GET A GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!!!!! 

Would rather get paid to shag a lot than to jerk off.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2006)

"Henk Wenk" Pornstar!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

Tiger said:


> "Henk Wenk" Pornstar!!!



 Ok, that made me laugh abit in real life. D= Gawd, I'm a lame-o.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

Monique, I gotta ask. What's the deal with all that =D, =P, ._. stuff? What is that, some kinda teenage code or something? They look like smilies on fluoxetine.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Monique, I gotta ask. What's the deal with all that =D, =P, ._. stuff? What is that, some kinda teenage code or something? They look like smilies on fluoxetine.



Dyslexic morse code?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Whatever it is, I wish she'd knock it off......


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

Well they're no different then these smillies. You just have to look at most of them side ways.

I'll stop, if it bothers you guys so much.​


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

Up to you, I was just trying to figure them out.


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Monique it makes our live a bit harder. To look side ways is to much. Use the smillies on the site. 

The thing is it is harder to try and find out what it means or what it stand for than to post the smillies.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't really mind, only I keep thinking my computer is missing certain characters. 

8====o


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay.  But man I hate these smilies, they seem so akward to me.​


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

We understand them, you will get use to them trust me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2006)

And now maybe she will un-center her siggy and text....


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And now maybe she will un-center her siggy and text....



Or her and CC could both be awkward sods!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2006)

peterbruce2002 said:


> be paid BIG BUCKS for jacking off! none of that crappy sperm doner salary stuff, i mean i wana get paid thousands for my prime juices
> 
> damn thats sick, delete it mods if you like!





peterbruce2002 said:


> a nice job wud be to play call of duty 2 every day.... seems im really good at that.



No just proves that you dont get laid alot. Maybe you should stop playing video games, do something about your acne, realize that Lord of the Rings is just a movie and that midgets are not Hobbits....

....Get a Girlfriend....Lose Virginity.

I know it will be a hard task for you...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2006)

What the hell does this one mean:

D=


----------



## plan_D (Jul 9, 2006)

Bahahahaha, Chris.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 9, 2006)

Id like to be the President Of The United States (he makes more then the canadian PM)


----------



## Maestro (Jul 10, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Id like to be the President Of The United States (he makes more then the canadian PM)



Yeah, but how many Canadian PM(s) were murdered ? I can name you at least two US Presidents who were murdered : Lincoln and Kennedy. Are you ready to get shot for a few extra bucks ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeap he would be assassinated!


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

No, that sounds in any country like a sh*tty job.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 10, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Yeah, but how many Canadian PM(s) were murdered ? I can name you at least two US Presidents who were murdered : Lincoln and Kennedy. Are you ready to get shot for a few extra bucks ?



I dunno man, George Bush is doing ok


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 25, 2018)

lesofprimus said:


> My dream job would pimping out 14 year old little girls to rich Japanese Realtors ...
> 
> Does that tell u something about me??? =)


It tells me you like to say outrageous things.



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> professional lottery winner


Me too!



plan_D said:


> Gettin' paid to have my **** sucked.


That's a good job



Clave said:


> My dream job would be Pope Assassin


Yes, but after doing it, you'd face extrajudicial execution. The Swiss Guard is a formidable organization and others would chase you down to the ends of the earth...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 25, 2018)

Dream job?
I'm doin it. See my wife off to work in the mornin.
I play all day. Got a biga$$ V8 in my truck (ute) I get to cat around in.
Cook a few meals a week for the two of us and kiss her when she gets home!
Bwaahaaahaaaaa! D= man with a beard I'd say!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> It tells me you like to say outrageous things.
> 
> Me too!
> 
> ...


Zipper - you realize you're responding to folks that haven't been here in quite some time?!?! The last post was in 2006!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Zipper - you realize you're responding to folks that haven't been here in quite some time?!?! The last post was in 2006!


Then this forum must Heaven since this is where old threads come back to life.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 25, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Zipper - you realize you're responding to folks that haven't been here in quite some time?!?!


I should have paid better attention to the date.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> I should have paid better attention to the date.


No worries, don't want you talking to a disconnected phone!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 25, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> No worries, don't want you talking to a disconnected phone!



I feel like I frequently talk to myself on this forum. Guess it's just my sparkling wit and personality!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

